# Killacycle drag bike does 7.824 @168mph 1/4 Mi.



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

The frightening thing about this machine, is that they haven't even used the better motors or batteries yet. Supercaps could be better suited for drag racing, while more powrefull motors are also coming out. I think we are getting to the point where EVs are going to be the standard for all out power (its about time), and not rattleboxes.


----------

